# Meet Daddy



## twilight

I took this picture of my new rat, Daddy, when he was playing on my bed yesterday. I recently rescued him from disgusting cage conditions. He is such a sweet boy. I plan on getting him fixed and then keeping him with my two females.


----------



## Poppyseed

Aww looks like daddy will never have the chance of being a daddy then *snerks* He's ADORABLE! Glad you rescued him.


----------



## twilight

Actually...  He's already been a daddy. The person who owned him before me bred him with her female rat.


----------



## Stephanie

he is beautiful! great to see that you rescued him!


----------



## twilight

Thank you!


----------



## Spider

Its too bad you can't spay the Ladies and leave the Gentlemans jewels intact. Spaying females greatly increases their chances of avoiding tumors, neutering an adult Male does absolutely nothing positive for them.
Only neutering a male under 6 weeks old has been proven to increase their lifespan by a considerable amount, but removing the testes of a young animal before they drop means they must operate through the stomach, very risky.
Spider


----------



## Night

Actually, neutering helps greatly with a rat's behavior. Usual any aggressiveness or territorial before is gotten rid of. I have 7 boys, and all are neutered.


----------



## OnlyOno

right, but i think she meant health benefits. which there are some, but not nearly as awesome as for females.


----------



## Night

Oh, well in that case, she's right


----------



## Inesita

Aw, he's a beauty. Love his fur!


----------



## DonnaK

Daddy is very handsome! Good on you for saving him


----------

